# It's June already... why isn't the new HD DirecTiVo DVR now out yet?



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

It's June already... why isn't the new HD DirecTiVo DVR now out yet?

The DirecTV CSRs and install techs kept telling me "it'll be out in June"
but I still don't see anything....

Any info appreciated!


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

There's 29 more days for them to qualify it being available in June, and that presumes they told you June of 2006. If they just said June, well, it could be a year or more... And it is a DVR, not a TiVo, that we are waiting for from them.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Not going to be able to provide an answer for you, but the new HD DirecTV DVR will not be powered by TiVo.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Leila said:


> It's June already... why isn't the new HD DirecTiVo DVR now out yet?
> 
> The DirecTV CSRs and install techs kept telling me "it'll be out in June"
> but I still don't see anything....
> ...


It is not buggy enough to be released yet.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Leila said:


> It's June already... why isn't the new HD DirecTiVo DVR now out yet?


Because there is not a new HD DirecTiVo. The HR10-250 is it.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

rminsk said:


> Because there is not a new HD DirecTiVo. The HR10-250 is it.


You smeeked when there were only 4 posts???!!!


----------



## BillPowers (Oct 17, 2001)

Leila said:


> It's June already... why isn't the new HD DirecTiVo DVR now out yet?
> 
> The DirecTV CSRs and install techs kept telling me "it'll be out in June"
> but I still don't see anything....
> ...


They are reporting over in the avsforum that it's been pushed out to later in the year, possibly into next.

bp


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

yea, one guy says winter..one still says fall...if you threw a coin at a 2 year calendar you'd have better luck

here's a wonderful thread for other speculators 

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=66941


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

In a way, I'm glad if the DirecTV DVR is pushed back, for it will make are HR10-250s the standard a while longer.

However, at the same time, I think this may mean no more HD channels for a while longer (for I don't think they can really add anymore in MPEG2).


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

drew2k said:


> You smeeked when there were only 4 posts???!!!


I give up. What is "smeeked" ?!?


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

darthrsg said:


> It is not buggy enough to be released yet.


Now thats funny!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

chris_h said:


> I give up. What is "smeeked" ?!?


i'll tell you only because you asked but please dont worry about it. It's named after a guy on here. When you repeat something in a prior post, they get all huffy (sometimes) that you repeated something. While i'll agree, if it's said within a post or 2 it can be a tad annoying, my MINOR annoyance at reading something 2 times is nothing compared to someone else's right to free speech.

so smeek all you want and dont let anyone ever make you feel bad for doing it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

so smeek all you want and dont let anyone ever make you feel bad for doing it. (like this post)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

If you smeek a smeek....does that make you a smeeker extraordinaire?


----------



## sp1dey (Jul 21, 2005)

This becomes a problem for those of us who would like to migrate to MPEG4 but refuse to lose DVR functions. MY OTA is pretty good in the winter months, but suffers a bit in the summer and early fall with all the leaves. As much as I love my Tivo, I'd prefer rock solid locals in HD. CT locals are scheduled to go live later this month, but once again I refuse to give up my DVR functionality. 

If any of you follow avsforum, there is also rumors that NESN-HD is suppose to get lit up (possibly with other RSNs) mid summer. Just a rumor, but I'd imagine they would by MPEG4 spot beams. Once again, I need a DVR. A little frustrating, but if it means there are less bugs at launch, obviously preferrable.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Leila said:


> It's June already... why isn't the new HD DirecTiVo DVR now out yet?
> 
> The DirecTV CSRs and install techs kept telling me "it'll be out in June"
> but I still don't see anything....
> ...





BillPowers said:


> They are reporting over in the avsforum that it's been pushed out to later in the year, possibly into next.
> 
> bp


There's a new HD DirecTIVo DVR coming out??


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> There's a new HD DirecTIVo DVR coming out??


No, there's not. See posts #2, 3, and 5 in this thread.


----------



## TekGamer (May 15, 2005)

I saw the new MPEG-4 DVR at the local Best Buy store yesterday. The price was $499. Has anyone else seen this or know of any online retailer selling it yet? It is not even on Best Buy's website yet. What gives?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

TekGamer said:


> I saw the new MPEG-4 DVR at the local Best Buy store yesterday. The price was $499. Has anyone else seen this or know of any online retailer selling it yet? It is not even on Best Buy's website yet. What gives?


*WHAT!*
Are you sure? Positive? That it was the HR20? (as that is the next MPEG-4 DVR)

Which Best Buy was this at?

The reason I ask... is that if you are correct, I know of at least one person that is going to be intrested to find out how that happened.....

The HR20 has *NOT* been released yet.

BTW... welcome to the forum..


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> *WHAT!*
> Are you sure? Positive? That it was the HR20? (as that is the next MPEG-4 DVR)
> 
> Which Best Buy was this at?
> ...


Hmmm, your sentence, "how that happened", is intriguing.

Without revealing who the person is, can you say why the person would be interested about the "how" of Best Buy having this unit available for sale? Is it becauses this person is supposed to be the first to receive HR20 shipments? Or what? The person knows the release date but this is too soon? (I'm not saying this person shared the release date with you, but maybe shared the fact that a release date was set and maybe an announcement date. So if the unit is out, how did that happen before the announcement?)

See, I'm just grasping here, but your wondering has gotten me to wonder ...


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Hmmm, your sentence, "how that happened", is intriguing.
> 
> Without revealing who the person is, can you say why the person would be interested about the "how" of Best Buy having this unit available for sale? Is it becauses this person is supposed to be the first to receive HR20 shipments? Or what? The person knows the release date but this is too soon? (I'm not saying this person shared the release date with you, but maybe shared the fact that a release date was set and maybe an announcement date. So if the unit is out, how did that happen before the announcement?)
> 
> See, I'm just grasping here, but your wondering has gotten me to wonder ...


Hmm. I am wondering too. I am also wondering about your wondering (of his wondering, which is likely about a D* sources wondering).


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The "how did that happen"

Is because the person I am referring too, is part of the HR20 project....
And at the time of our last conversation, which wasn't all that long ago....

There is no release date set...


----------



## JohnTivo (Dec 2, 2002)

Well if you're inside contact stated it has not been released yet, then I really doubt the HR20 is in the wild. Most likely explaination is that Best Buy labeled the HR10 as a MPEG4 capable in error, or TekGamer incorrectly read the labels, or is trollin.

When was the last time we didn't know in advance that DirecTV was about to ship a new reciever? Regardless, I'm sure we would have heard from ValueElectronics about a community special if the HR20 was available now or soon to be.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Leila said:


> The DirecTV CSRs and install techs kept telling me "it'll be out in June"
> but I still don't see anything....


Yeah, but do they mention what year?


----------



## TekGamer (May 15, 2005)

I went back to that Best Buy and it was gone. It was a single box, on the shelf, mixed in with the H20 boxes. It was blue and white, like the H20 box, but it said HD DVR on the top, just like the HR10-250 box does, but it was not a blue and black box, it was blue and white. It did say on the box 250GB Hard Drive, MPEG4 Capable, etc. I went back today to see if it was still there to buy it, and it was gone. BTW, it was Best Buy Store # 387, in Geneva, IL. I wish I still had my Nokia camera phone, so I could have taken a picture of what I saw, but now I have a BackBerry. Doh!... or I must be crazy. Since nobody else can confirm this!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The only part that get's me is the MPEG-4 
Because the "original" packaging for the HR10-250 was a blue and white box.
I think it says MPEG-2 compatible on it...


----------



## TekGamer (May 15, 2005)

Maybe it was an old HR20-250 box then and I read it wrong, "wishing" it was MPEG-4 !


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

There is no "old HR20-250" box or otherwise as it hasn't been released yet.


TekGamer said:


> Maybe it was an old HR20-250 box then and I read it wrong, "wishing" it was MPEG-4 !


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

MisterEd said:


> There is no "old HR20-250" box or otherwise as it hasn't been released yet.


I am sure he ment HR10-250


----------



## VaHDTVFan (Jun 3, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> *WHAT!*
> Are you sure? Positive? That it was the HR20? (as that is the next MPEG-4 DVR)
> 
> Which Best Buy was this at?
> ...


There has been some rumors posted on another site that BestBuy has been given an exclusive for a short period of time to sell the HR20-700 before it is available any where else including from DirecTV. I doubt it has been released to them yet.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Can you provide a link to that?


----------



## VaHDTVFan (Jun 3, 2006)

I am still trying to find it. I ran across it the other day. The context was:
A D* customer reported that customer retention told him that Best Buy was given the rights to be the first to market the HR20. The customer was given the approval to purchase the unit as soon as it arrives and D* will credit the difference between Best Buy's price and the upgrade charge.
An employee from Best Buy responded to the post that the information was correct. They had been to a sales meeting with a D* rep and were told that they would have the HR20 weeks before anyone else including direct sales from DA*
I have not had anyone substantiate this yet.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I found a reference to it on AVSForum...
It was from a fairly new user... but that doesn't necessarily mean it is incorrect.

The post stated that they where told by their D* rep... sometime in September, and BestBuy would have exclusive sale rights for 2 weeks after release.


----------



## Wayne D Johnson (Mar 23, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> I found a reference to it on AVSForum...
> It was from a fairly new user... but that doesn't necessarily mean it is incorrect.
> 
> The post stated that they where told by their D* rep... sometime in September, and BestBuy would have exclusive sale rights for 2 weeks after release.


I was told "end of September" by my D* rep.


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

Wayne D Johnson said:


> I was told "end of September" by my D* rep.


 I have not been contacted by my D* rep.


----------



## merlin803 (Dec 11, 2005)

Is there an advantage or disadvantage to getting the new dish and a MPEG4 
HD (Non-dvr) receiver now? (for free hopefully...) 

I realize that it would probably lock me into a 2 year contract but how would it impact me getting the HD DVR when it comes out?

If possible, I would like to keep my HR10-250 when I get the new MPEG4 HD DVR and maybe I would be able to just trade the non DVR MPEG4 receiver for it?

PS - I own my HR10-250 if it makes a difference vs. leasing.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The only advantage right now would be if you can't get your locals via OTA; And DirecTV is offering the MPEG-4 HD in your area.

Other then that... no.. not really.
The AT9 dish is a good dish, so if you are having reception problems... that would be another reason.


----------



## merlin803 (Dec 11, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> The only advantage right now would be if you can't get your locals via OTA; And DirecTV is offering the MPEG-4 HD in your area.
> 
> Other then that... no.. not really.
> The AT9 dish is a good dish, so if you are having reception problems... that would be another reason.


Thanks for the quick reply. I get my OTA locals fine now and my reception is fine so I can think of two possible advantages to getting the MPEG4 HD receiver now:

1. To get Fox Sports Net in HD (Go Tigers!)

2. Maybe will be able to trade in the new receiver for the new HD-DVR when it comes out instead of having to trade in my HR10-250?


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

merlin803 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I get my OTA locals fine now and my reception is fine so I can think of two possible advantages to getting the MPEG4 HD receiver now:
> 
> 1. To get Fox Sports Net in HD (Go Tigers!)
> 
> 2. Maybe will be able to trade in the new receiver for the new HD-DVR when it comes out instead of having to trade in my HR10-250?


I was thinking of doing #2 as well although no one has any idea if/what the price difference will be for trading in an H20 vs. an HR10...


----------

